# Eurovision Songcontest



## Elenor (24. Mai 2008)

Nnnnnna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Schaue gerade den Songcontest auf ARD und muss sagen das die No Angels eben mit ihren Reizen mal garnicht gegeizt haben. Vorallem bei Sandy (die Blonde), ist mir aufgefallen das der Minirock schon fast überflüssig gewesen wäre so hoch wie der gerutscht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Fand den Auftritt richtig nett, aber Romänien fand ich auch gut.


Wir sollten mal Xavier Naidoo dahin schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Langmar (24. Mai 2008)

Eurovision Songcontest suck's...

Switzerland.. 0 Points -.-
Jedes mal so >.<


mfG Langmar


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Eurovision Songcontest suck's...
> 
> Switzerland.. 0 Points -.-
> Jedes mal so >.<
> mfG Langmar



Böse Zungen würden behaupten, dass läge an den Sängern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (24. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Böse Zungen würden behaupten, dass läge an den Sängern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*böse Zunge abschneid*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Vakeros (24. Mai 2008)

dieser mist ist absolut mistiger mist oder um es mit den worten von Bernd das Brot zu sagen:MIST


----------



## Elenor (24. Mai 2008)

Deine Antwort ist genauso niveuvoll wie dein kleiner Text unter deinem Avatar Vakeros...Dazu noch nicht einmal begründet.


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

Elenor schrieb:


> Deine Antwort ist genauso niveuvoll wie dein kleiner Text unter deinem Avatar Vakeros...Dazu noch nicht einmal begründet.


im eigenen thread vom thema abkommen...
man könnte meinen,du willst darüber garnicht reden...
man könnte das hier closen...
obwohl...
HAHA DEUTSCHLAND NUR 14 PUNKTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl...
polen hatte auch nur 14 punkte...


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (25. Mai 2008)

Deutschland hätte mehr Punkte verdient.
Die No Angels waren besser als 3/4 der ganzen Teilnehmer >.>

Hier mal ein Danke an Bulgarien. Zumindest stehen die zu einem ihrer Stars und würdigen Talent...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

eurovision songcontest: so ein mainstream plastik müll...


----------



## Deaty (25. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich finde, dass eigentlich nie wirklich gute Musiker am Eurovision Songcontest teilnehmen. Bzw. könnten bessere sein >.>


----------



## Noxiel (25. Mai 2008)

Die NoAngels waren so unheimlich schlecht, dass ich den letzten Platz perfiderweise als angebracht empfinde. Auf der anderen Seite war für mich Russland weit davon entfernt, den besten Beitrag des Abends gebracht zu haben. Zuviel Punktegeschachere zwischen "Freunden" und zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit auf den musikalischen Beitrag.

Egal, Eurovision Song Contest 2009 wird kommen und dann hoffentlich ohne eine Retortenband wie den NoAngels.


----------



## the Huntress (25. Mai 2008)

Ich wette mit euch das die nächstes Jahr Tokio Hotel oder schlimmeres...wartet schlimmer gehts ja garnicht...für Deutschland antreten.

Die Griechin und der Sänger aus Israel waren gut, aber der Kommentator-Futzi vom ARD bot mir gegen Ende gute Unterhaltung. Ich glaube der war etwas angepisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenor (25. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> im eigenen thread vom thema abkommen...
> man könnte meinen,du willst darüber garnicht reden...
> man könnte das hier closen...
> obwohl...
> ...



Hab ich mal überlesen -.-


@T
Kann Noxiel nur zustimmen. Hab mir 20 Votes angeschaut bis mir die Lust verging, weil nur noch ziemlich selten um die Musik ging.


----------



## Buddits (25. Mai 2008)

Ach ich find den so dämlich, das ich mir das schon nicht mehr angucke...


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Ach ich find den so dämlich, das ich mir das schon nicht mehr angucke...


Jep, totaler Mist und grottenschlechte Musik...
Und dann das ganze Trara was darum noch gemacht wird... tzzz...


----------



## Vakahma (25. Mai 2008)

Ich fand Griechenland, natürlich wieder erstklassig, und Israel hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.Rußland eher weniger aber da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Theroas (25. Mai 2008)

Jetzt dürfen wir uns nächstes Jahr auf eine medienmanipulierte Show der Superlative freuen -
klunkerbehängte Moderatoren fahren mit Yachten auf künstlich angelegten Wasserwegen direkt
bis vor die Bühne, preisen ihr Vaterland in jedem zweiten Satz und originale Sputnik Nachbauten
kreisen im Saal für tolle Lichteffekte.

Danke Timbaland!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2008)

Naja wie kann man auch die No Angels dahinschicken... 
Naja pech, nächstes Jahr soll es ja eine überarbeitung des Wertungsystems geben und zwar soll man dann nicht mehr anrufen sondern man will eine Juri mit 5-6 mann aufbauen die die Lieder/Auftritte bewerten nach bestimmten Kriterien (naja auch klar warum... Osten und so... geben ihren Nachbarländer einfach mal so die Punkte)
Naja aber ich denke Tokio Hotel (ICH BIN KEIN TH FAN! ) hätte besser abgeschnitten... in vielen ländern zb in russland sindse ja sehr beliebt


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

naja good old germany hat es imma noch net kapiert, dass man den den Eurovision Songcontest nicht mit olla drec...... öhm mit.....öhm naja halt mich so einer komischen muke gewinnen kann. finnland hat es bewiesen. /vote for Rammstein oda In Extreme StS aba bitte, biiittttte bei allem was euch heilig is nicht die komischen kerle von china motel.... oda so ähnlich...bitte die nicht. sonst erklärt uns amerika noch den krieg wegen massenvernichtungs waffen...wenn ihr versteht was ich meine....


----------



## dalai (25. Mai 2008)

Jemand hat mal nach seinem ausscheiden im Halbfinal des Eurovision Songcontests gesagt: " Lieber im Halbfinal raus als letzter zu werden im Final" Ja Deutschland, England und Polen, die SChweiz geht lieber im Halbfinal raus alsim Final mit euch an letzter Stelle zu stehen!
*Ironie off*

Gegen den Osten hat man keine Chance, der Eurovison Songcontest könnte genauso gut *" Ex-Yugoslav-and- Ex-Soviet-Eastern-Bloc-Communist-Anti-capitalist-Putin-Fan-corrupt Songcontest"* heissen. ^lol^


----------



## nalcarya (25. Mai 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Gegen den Osten hat man keine Chance, der Eurovison Songcontest könnte genauso gut *" Ex-Yugoslav-and- Ex-Soviet-Eastern-Bloc-Communist-Anti-capitalist-Putin-Fan-corrupt Songcontest"* heissen. ^lol^


Blödsinn. 

Den Contest gewinnen die Bands/Akteure die auch international schon gut bekannt sind und reichlich Fans haben, wenn sie dazu noch außergwöhnlich aussehen/klingen gibt das natürlich auch einen Bonus von Nicht-Fans.

Bestes Beispiel Lordi, die waren auch vorher schon ein ganz und gar nicht unbekannter Name in der Metal-Szene und hatten in so ziemlich jedem europäischen Land schon einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad. Das hat natürlich auch viele Metaller, denen der Contest sonst am Arsch vorbei geht, dazu bewogen extra wegen dieser Band anzurufen.

Wenn Deutschland z.B. Rammstein schicken würde, hätten wir den Sieg mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schon im Vorfeld in der Tasche, Italien könnte mit Rhapsody einiges reißen denk ich und Großbritannien hätte mit Maiden sowieso schon gewonnen :>


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> .....
> Wenn Deutschland z.B. Rammstein schicken würde, hätten wir den Sieg mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schon im Vorfeld in der Tasche, Italien könnte mit Rhapsody einiges reißen denk ich und Großbritannien hätte mit Maiden sowieso schon gewonnen :>


Ich hoffe ja, dass sich diese Bands nicht zu so etwas herablassen!


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Joah, aber denkbar möglich wäre es ja schon....  Obwohl ich mir da bei Maiden nicht so sicher bin. Aber Rammstein hat den Erfolg ja hauptsächlich im Ausland, daher wäre der Reiz wahrscheinlich grösser.


----------



## Saytan (25. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich,ich mag sie zwar nicht aber ich glaub mit denen würden wir gewinnen:TOKIO HOTEL
Weitere Kandidaten wären:Rammstein,Bushido und sonst kp.
Aber die No Angels waren mal grotten schlecht.Die hatten doch erst letztens ihr Comeback oder?oO


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,ich mag sie zwar nicht aber ich glaub mit denen würden wir gewinnen:*TOKIO HOTEL*
> Weitere Kandidaten wären:Rammstein,Bushido und sonst kp.
> Aber die No Angels waren mal grotten schlecht.Die hatten doch erst letztens ihr Comeback oder?oO



whhaaaat are you fuc** kidding me? mit denen würden wir nicht nur letzter werden, wir würden für alle zeit aus dem Eurovision Songcontest ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> whhaaaat are you fuc** kidding me? mit denen würden wir nicht nur letzter werden, wir würden für alle zeit aus dem Eurovision Songcontest ausgeschlossen werden


Glaub ich nicht... mag arrogant klingen, 
aber Songcontest = Unterschicht-Sendung = geguckt von Unterschicht = Unterschicht-Musik = den Leuten gefällt es...

So in etwa... steinigt mich, mir egal...


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht... mag arrogant klingen,
> aber Songcontest = Unterschicht-Sendung = geguckt von Unterschicht = Unterschicht-Musik = den Leuten gefällt es...
> 
> So in etwa... steinigt mich, mir egal...



das mag zwar für deutschland stimmen, aber nicht andere länder.


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

90% von Deutschland hassen TH, der Rest scheints zu mögen, ebenso das Ausland. Warum? kA, wahrscheinlich verstehen sie den Hintergrund der Texte nicht. Aber abgesehen davon, der Typ singt wie nen quietschender Luftballon und ne leere Senftüte zusammen ....


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Nur komisch, wenn es 90% nicht mögen, warum sind sie dann so erfolgreich?!


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

ey, nichts gegen leere Senftüten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;P


----------



## Tahult (25. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht... mag arrogant klingen,
> aber Songcontest = Unterschicht-Sendung = geguckt von Unterschicht = Unterschicht-Musik = den Leuten gefällt es...
> 
> So in etwa... steinigt mich, mir egal...


Aha, dann gehören also mehr als 100 Millionen Zuschauer in Europa zur Unterschicht!?
Natürlich ist das Konzept sehr einfach aufgebaut: Große Show, alles ist bunt, die Leute können anrufen...
Klar, dass sowas ankommt. Deswegen aber gleich die Zuschauer als Unterschicht abzustempeln ist mehr als merkwürdig. 

Auch wenn's sich vielleicht so anhört, nein, ich interessiere mich auch nicht für den Songcontest.


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nur komisch, wenn es 90% nicht mögen, warum sind sie dann so erfolgreich?!




Tippe auf Ausland. Ebenso wie Rammstein


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Also kann man daraus schließen, dass sie auch Chancen auf einen guten Platz hätten, nicht wahr? (Und NEIN, ich mag TH nicht^^)


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Aha, dann gehören also mehr als 100 Millionen Zuschauer in Europa zur Unterschicht!?


In ganz Europa? Mindestens!


----------



## nalcarya (25. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass sich diese Bands nicht zu so etwas herablassen!


Was hat den das mit herablassen zu tun? Herablassen ist das nur wenn die Leute sich anders geben als sie sind um erfolgreich zu sein. 
Ich fänd's ehrlich gesagt sehr geil wenn sich so eine Band wie Rammstein dazu breitschlagen lässt und dann auf der Bühne doch ihr ganz eigenes Ding reißt, in so einem Fall würde sogar ich mich dazu bewegt fühlen mir die Sendung  oder zumindest den einen Auftritt, anzusehen und sogar anzurufen. 

Ähnlich wie Knorkator das damals gemacht haben ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=m2ekZ0cSWYA ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Knorkator? ROFL ...

Aber das war ein übelster Skandal, als das im ARD da übertragen wurde. Ich hoffe mal, das bezieht sich jetzt nicht / oder vlt doch auf das Vid, hab's net angeschaut^^

//edit: Oh ja, das ist es^^


Grauenvoll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knorator for Senator mit Vibrator einen Errregator haben xD


----------



## Frigobert (25. Mai 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,ich mag sie zwar nicht aber ich glaub mit denen würden wir gewinnen:TOKIO HOTEL
> Weitere Kandidaten wären:Rammstein,Bushido und sonst kp.
> Aber die No Angels waren mal grotten schlecht.Die hatten doch erst letztens ihr Comeback oder?oO



Bushido? Den will doch schon in Deutschland keiner hören - und ich glaube, im restlichen Europa sind es noch weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt aber so einige Bands, die in ihrer Heimat mehr oder weniger beliebt sind, ihre größten Erfolge jedoch im Ausland haben. wie z.B. die Toten Hosen oder auch die schon etwas ergrauten Scorpions. Ich glaube aber, daß es derartigem gar nicht bedarf, die letzten guten Platzierungen für Deutschland haben Guildo Horn und Stefan Raab belegt, und die dürften im restlichen Europa total unbekannt sein. Ihre Erfolge dürften eher auf den 100%igen Einsatz liegen, den sie auf der Bühne hingelegt haben.


----------



## Saytan (25. Mai 2008)

Die Olle würde es bestimmt auch ganz weit bringen:Emo sucht Freunde

Sie brauch nur noch nen Song oder sie tritt so als Lachnummer auf...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

gewinnen tun die dicksten titten, das dickste bäm auf der bühne und die mit den meisten freunden im ostblock^^


----------



## Theroas (25. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gewinnen tun die dicksten titten, das dickste bäm auf der bühne und die mit den meisten freunden im ostblock^^



riiiichtiiiiig

Ich erinnere an die untalentierte Tussi mit der Bärenfellunterwäsche. War glaub ich ein Jahr
vor Lordi. Die hatte natürlich auch den besten Song und das meiste Talent..


----------



## nalcarya (25. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Die hatte natürlich auch den besten Song und das meiste Talent..


Darum geht es in dem Wettbewerb schon lange nicht mehr, ja, eigentlich ging es darum ganz wirklich noch nie :>

Ich wiederhole mciht jetzt, aber es hat nix mit Freunden explizit im Ostblock, sondern mit Freunden aka Fans in ganz Europa zu tun. Mehr Freunde = mehr Anrufer, ganz länderunabhängig. So einfach ist das.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

jo,das Niveau von damals ist im Eurovisions Contest schon lange flöten gegangen...
vor allem das eigentümliche der Länder,also zumindest in ihrer Landessprache zu singen, geht schon gar nicht mehr...
wir brauchen keinen Ralf Siegel mehr sondern ne Mischung aus Raab und Bohlen...denn wer ruft denn da an?die 50 Jährigen?die 60 Jährigen?das sind die jungen Leute.und da geht nix mehr ohne viel Show...
hab die Frage gehört, ob man Scooter nicht nochmal fragen sollte,ob er mitmacht.ich glaub,bei dem jetzigen Bewertungsschema, wäre der unter den ersten 5 gelandet...

aber sch... auf Eurovision und Punkte zuschachern der verdammten Ostblockstaaten...

WIR WERDEN DAFÜR EUROPAMEISTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (26. Mai 2008)

Ich hab gehört dass No Angels Deutschland richtig blamiert haben sollen. Was ist denn passiert? Ich habs nicht angeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Mai 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört dass No Angels Deutschland richtig blamiert haben sollen. Was ist denn passiert? Ich habs nicht angeguckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Letzter Platz sag ich nur. Die sind einfach im Pop-Einheitsbrei untergegangen.


----------



## Theroas (26. Mai 2008)

..und dabei hat dann doch der Pop Einheitsbrei gewonnen.

Vom Herrn Timbaland frisierstes Standardrumgebounce wie man es in den
jugendlichsten Radiosendern 10x pro Tag serviert bekommt. I lold.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, wär mal Bernd das Brot aufgetreten, da hätten wir wenigstens mehr Punkte gemacht -.-  Ich find ja auch daß die No Angels eigentlich überhaupt nicht singen könenn, so wie 90% der gecasteten gruppen/Popstars, aber was solls. (bestes Beispiel Monroes, die singen so grottenschlecht-wer hat die überhapupt eingeladen zur GC letztes Jahr -.-)
Ne bessere Rechnung als die vom Grand Prix ähhh Eurovision Songcontest kann man dann eben nicht bekommen.


----------



## Langmar (26. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN DAFÜR EUROPAMEISTER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pff.. Deutschland und Europameister.. da kann ich nur lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HOPP SCHWIIZ !!


mfG Langmar


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Pff.. Deutschland und Europameister.. da kann ich nur lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir sind schon euroapmeisterin!!!!!! haben vor n paar tagen das finale der u17 em der frauen gegen frankreich gewonnen


----------



## Langmar (26. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wir sind schon euroapmeisterin!!!!!! haben vor n paar tagen das finale der u17 em der frauen gegen frankreich gewonnen



Achja.. was war nochma Endergebniss? 3:0? Schon mal GZ für EuropaMEISTERIN..
Aber ihr seid noch lange nicht EuropaMEISTER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfG Langmar


----------



## Besieger (26. Mai 2008)

ich bin dafür ,dass Deutschland aus dem Geldgeberkreis für diesen überflüssigen Wettbewerb endlich aussteigt. Die Einschaltquoten haben dieses Jahr ein neues Tief erreicht ganz zu schweigen von der peinlichen Vertretung durch die 'No Angels'.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Deutschland wird bestimmt nicht da aussteigen um 500 000 Euro zu "sparen",denn bei der fernsehquote(ca.6,5 Mio Zuschauer= 27 % Fernsehbeteiligung in unserm Land) wird sich die ARD das lukrative Geschäft nicht entgehen lassen...
durch die Bezahlung müssen wir uns nicht qualifizieren und sind automatisch fürs Finale gesetzt...
das Risiko geht die ARD nicht ein das wir im Halbfinale oder ähnlichem ausscheiden könnten.und denen ist es doch egal wievielter wir werden wenn die Quote stimmt...

@ Langmar: Hopp Schwiiz????wie war nochmal das Ergebnis der letzten begegnung Deutschland-Schweiz? ich erinner mich an ein 4:0,oder lieg ich da falsch???


----------



## Langmar (27. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> @ Langmar: Hopp Schwiiz????wie war nochmal das Ergebnis der letzten begegnung Deutschland-Schweiz? ich erinner mich an ein 4:0,oder lieg ich da falsch???



Naja wann war das? Vor 20 Jahren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und vorallem heisst es nicht, dass die Schweiz gegen Deutschland antreten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ehrlich gesagt, reicht es mir auch wenn Deutschland NICHT EuropaMEISTER wird, ihr seid schon EuropaMEISTERIN, also wieso braucht ihr denn noch EuropaMEISTER zu werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Naja wann war das? Vor 20 Jahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vor 20 Jahren????????????????????
hallo? das Spiel fand am 26.03.2008 in Basel statt...das sind fast genau 2 Monate her...und 0:4 im eigenen Stadion zu verlieren ist schon ne echte Schlappe...
aber der Fairness halber und um das offtopic-Thema zu einem Ende zu bringen,muss man sagen,dass das Ergebnis bestimmt um ein Tor zu hoch ausfiel...
die Schweizer haben momentan die mit Sicherheit beste Mannschaft seit vielen Jahren.und wie die eigene Euphorie im Lande pushen kann weiss Deutschland noch zu gut aus der WM 2006.von daher will ich nicht mal abstreiten das die Schweiz diese EM was reissen kann, aber die Deutschen haben eine der besten Turniermannschaften der Welt.und neben dem Geheimfavorit Portugal ist Deutschland bestimmt vorne mit dabei...
möge der Beste(ausser Italien) gewinnen.ich freu mich auf alle Fälle auf die EM...


----------



## Langmar (27. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vor 20 Jahren????????????????????
> hallo? das Spiel fand am 26.03.2008 in Basel statt...das sind fast genau 2 Monate her...und 0:4 im eigenen Stadion zu verlieren ist schon ne echte Schlappe...
> aber der Fairness halber und um das offtopic-Thema zu einem Ende zu bringen,muss man sagen,dass das Ergebnis bestimmt um ein Tor zu hoch ausfiel...
> die Schweizer haben momentan die mit Sicherheit beste Mannschaft seit vielen Jahren.und wie die eigene Euphorie im Lande pushen kann weiss Deutschland noch zu gut aus der WM 2006.von daher will ich nicht mal abstreiten das die Schweiz diese EM was reissen kann, aber die Deutschen haben eine der besten Turniermannschaften der Welt.und neben dem Geheimfavorit Portugal ist Deutschland bestimmt vorne mit dabei...
> möge der Beste(ausser Italien) gewinnen.ich freu mich auf alle Fälle auf die EM...



Das mit den 20 Jahren war eher ironisch gemeint ^^

Aber ja..
Möge der Beste gewinnen! (wenn nicht die Schweiz, dann Italien)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Kindgenius (27. Mai 2008)

> Ja, wär mal Bernd das Brot aufgetreten, da hätten wir wenigstens mehr Punkte gemacht -.-




vielen Dank made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja No Angels haben also kacke gesungen?


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Naja No Angels haben also kacke gesungen?



Es war schwer zu ertragen. Andererseits war es ein Fest.
Abschiffende Castingbands. Ausgezeichnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

